# Face getting bigger during bulk?



## ecwholic (Jan 28, 2008)

I've noticed in recent pictures, that my face looks a bit bigger than it did before I started bulking. Its not fat, but you can definately tell its a bit bigger than it was before the bulking. 

The fat gain on the rest of my body has not been very significant with a 20lb increase in the past couple of months, but I just wanted to know, is this something usually typical during bulks?


----------



## foggia (Jan 28, 2008)

*re: face getting bigger*

Unfortunately, this is something I also run into during a bulk. I tend to hold fat in my stomach and face a lot, especially during a bulk. I would also like to know if there is anything that can be done to reduce the chance of gaining weight in the face during a bulk?

Anyone with ideas?


BUMP


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2008)

pretty typical, and no I don't know of any way to avoid it other than maintaining a lower bodyweight.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 28, 2008)

What type of chewing technique put weight _on_ your face?

If you can figure that out you can figure out how to take it _off _your face.



That was gentle sarcasm, there IS no way of choosing where the fat goes on or comes off, short of liposuction. It's your genetics.



> Its not fat, but you can definately tell its a bit bigger than it was before the bulking.



If not fat then it's muscle - you been doing lots of chin-ups? Sorry, that's my favorite joke, lame as it is. 

Yes it is fat, though possibly fluid retention. That you say you've gained 20lbs of fat though does indeed suggest fat.

Sorry. As P said, lower bodyfat is the only way.

The important question is how much muscle have you gained? If less than you've gained fat I'd be concerned. Mmm. New thread..



B.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

it's gonna happen


----------



## ecwholic (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats definately good news, I mean, I feel kind of relieved that this is something thats typical.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 28, 2008)

You're going to notice a 20lb increase everywhere in your body, generally.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 28, 2008)

Apart from that one little place you might want to. Ask Danny


----------



## Mags (Jan 29, 2008)

My face definitely balloons on a bulk - my cheeks get chubbier and my jaw line becomes rounded and less defined. Nothing major though and what dieting won't fix. Some of those who juice experience the 'moon face' from the water and fat too.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 9, 2011)

Only thing that helps me is low carbs.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 9, 2011)

Also does anyone notice they get more pussy at a lower bodyfat? 5 pounds up or down on the scale and the difference is night and day. No woman wants a man with chipmunk cheeks


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

such is life

lower carbs/sodium intake will make you hold less water, which can make your face look better, other than that you just gotta bulk a little slower and try to gain as little fat as possible. If you're eating too far over maintenance you're not going to gain muscle any faster, just more fat


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 15, 2011)

embrace those cheeks buddy boy


----------



## unclem (Sep 15, 2011)

i get moon face all the time on certain bulking gear.


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 16, 2011)

emBRACE the FACE


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 19, 2011)

during bulking the weight is gained everywhere, not just in the muscles


----------



## Acee (Sep 20, 2011)

Gotta agree, I've even had to buy smaller cheek pads for my motorcycle helmet, could hardly get the bloody thing on!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah lower carbs/sodium will help, but that's mostly water retention (especially on gear). All you can do really is keep your caloric surplus reasonable and try not to put on much fat. Past a certain point you're not going to gain faster by eating more, just more fat


----------



## b2010now (Sep 20, 2011)

Mostly water retention I would think.


----------

